
Why a Universal Basic Income Will Not Solve Poverty - MrJagil
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/01/business/economy/why-a-universal-basic-income-will-not-solve-poverty.html?
======
megaman821
These numbers are so disingenuous without taking into account a tax rate
increase. If you make $100k and pay $20k in taxes now, with a $10k UBI your
effective tax bill is cut in half. If you tax rate goes up and you pay $30k in
taxes and receive an $10k UBI, then the addition of UBI was net neutral to
you.

The reality of a UBI would be the poor and lower middle net more money, the
middle middle doesn’t change, the upper middle pay slightly more, and rich pay
more.

~~~
thecolorblue
I think the idea of "net neutral" will be lost on most people. They will look
at their previous years taxes and be upset because they have to pay more.

------
dragonwriter
As I see it, "solving poverty" isn't something UBI is supposed to do, at least
in the short term. UBI is supposed to reduce the trend of returns of economic
gains being distributed disproportionately to the already wealthy; its long-
term technology development and resulting productivity gains that cure poverty
-- but only if the gains aren't all captured at the top of the pre-gain wealth
distribution.

------
whoopdedo
The author repeatedly describes work as something done for social status and
personal fulfillment. But his conclusion is that UBI will make people not want
to work. Which is it, that people work in order to feel productive? Or just to
make money?

------
WalterSear
That had some good points, but it grasped for FUD too much of the time.

